# My new Misano Red S3



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

So as some of you have noticed I have been lurking the MQB forum and FB group. I finally dove in and picked up an S3! Misano was not a color I was considering until I saw it in person... So out of the Fiat and into the S3 []

A little background on myself; I've been in B5's since the day I could drive with my most notable two cars both being B5 S4 Avants (one Imola Yellow and one Cactus Green). My modding style is OEM+ with a small motorsport twist. Modding will be a slow process with this car and won't happen until spring/summer. My plans are minimal, H&R springs and a set of 19" wheels.

With about 24 hours of ownership under my belt, this car has the same special "feel" that I found in all of my B5 S cars. It's a little gem and I love it. 

Really looking forward to seeing (and helping) this platform progress over the coming years! Anyway, enough yammering more pictures!


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks amazing! I love how the front looks without plates. I almost went with that color but decided to switch to Sepang at the last minute.


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats mate - I am sure you will enjoy it. I drove one again today and it reminded me on why the S3 is such a brilliant car so I placed one on order. My one quibble with the car is the rear headroom as I was quite surprised when I sat up and my head brushed against the roof. I will have to make shorter friends I guess.


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations! Beautiful car, great pics... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Stunning car and images! I am loving the base rims more and more. They naturally give the car the lowest possible look and the brighter finish adds more style and shape than the dark upgrade rims. LOVE IT ALL!


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats I just got mine Glacier white and I love the handling and engine sound.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Went out and snapped two photos yesterday.


----------



## Sasmf (Jun 7, 2014)

*W*

Looks like Tod's Point in Greenwich. Did you pick up the car at Fairfield Audi?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Sasmf said:


> Looks like Tod's Point in Greenwich. Did you pick up the car at Fairfield Audi?


I had the same thought about where the first pictures were taken...CT coast somewhere.

I don't readily admit that's where I'm originally from, but it was always a beautiful place.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Sasmf said:


> Looks like Tod's Point in Greenwich. Did you pick up the car at Fairfield Audi?


Correct on both accounts!



davewg said:


> I don't readily admit that's where I'm originally from, but it was always a beautiful place.


Better than saying New Jersey


----------



## Sasmf (Jun 7, 2014)

I saw you picking it up at Fairfield Audi on Jan. 2. I was test driving an S3 and negotiating a price on a Sepang Blue!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

grAh4m said:


> Better than saying New Jersey


Ha. My wife is from NJ, so here I reside.

Spent the first 18 years of my life in Greenwich, so I was a regular at Tod's Point growing up.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Misano is my favorite color, especially how it looks with the black pano sunroof. Good choice. Too bad it wasnt available for the A3.


----------



## seinsmeld13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Your car with Misano red looks amazing. Too bad we need front plates here in Ontario. I'm thinking of trading my 2013 S4 in and might trade it for an S3 and/or a Golf R once they are released here in Canada. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did you opt for the all black or red/black interior? I'm debating ordering my car in Misano, largely based off your pics!


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!



chris55 said:


> Did you opt for the all black or red/black interior? I'm debating ordering my car in Misano, largely based off your pics!


The car was dealer optioned, not something I ordered myself. It has all black leather. If I had my choice, the interior would be the black/white leather.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Every time I see your images I am blown away by how nice red looks on this car. Congrats once again.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> Every time I see your images I am blown away by how nice red looks on this car. Congrats once again.


I agree, the red looks amazing! I love the Monsoon and Daytona Grey too. I just can't bring myself to own anything but Black. I Love Black cars the most.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

RyanA3 said:


> Every time I see your images I am blown away by how nice red looks on this car. Congrats once again.


Thanks Ryan, really appreciate the comment! Sepang is equally as gorgeous in its own way, don't sell your colour short!


----------

